# VT HD3650 1GB AGP Card - Best Offer



## Michael

I'm selling a VT HD3650 1GB AGP Video Card, best offer takes it home.














It was never abused, used for a few months of light gaming (mostly runescape) by my kids' mom's brother (not sure what to call him, since she's gone now ).

Link to specs

Again, make your offer via PM if you're interested!

-Michael


----------



## wolfeking

Ok, as to the PM, Link to spec's

looking at this card's pic's on here and at newegg (79.99 new), It looks like the power interface is the same as the floppy interface?? (flat 4 pin)
I have a 240 watt PSU, but this calls for a 300 watt min. So... I guess i am in the market for a PSU, you don't have one for sale do ya??


----------



## Michael

wolfeking said:


> Ok, as to the PM, Link to spec's
> 
> looking at this card's pic's on here and at newegg (79.99 new), It looks like the power interface is the same as the floppy interface?? (flat 4 pin)
> I have a 240 watt PSU, but this calls for a 300 watt min. So... I guess i am in the market for a PSU, you don't have one for sale do ya??



I've never had to use low-profile cards or brackets but, assuming my research is correct, this card will be too wide to fit your computer. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

-Michael


----------



## wolfeking

It is the CMT version. A full size card will fit. The main question was will it fit my AGP slot. Ive herd  that there are two separate APG variants, so that has me worried. 






This is the one I have. It has the full size slots. It is AGP 8X. I think there was a 4X and an 8X, so which is this card??


----------

